# Best oil for 2001 eurovan 503 00



## rbanker43 (May 28, 2009)

*Whats the best oil for 2001 eurovan 503 00*

Hi. Anyone know the best synthetic oil for my 2001 eurovan with a 2.8l v6? the oil spec is 503 00. Its really cold here. Not finding a lot of info on this topic. Please advise?umpkin:umpkin::vampire:


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

503 00 is a fuel efficient oil with an extended drain interval. I'd suggest the 502 or 505.01 oils and regular oil changes as they are better oils IMO but they don't have an 18,000 mile OCI as used in Europe.


----------

